# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Créditos bancarios para la Agricultura crecen 37.03% en enero frente al mismo mes de 2008

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, feb. 19 (ANDINA).-* El sector Agricultura, Ganadería, Caza y Silvicultura mantuvo una tendencia positiva en su financiamiento por parte de la banca privada con un saldo de 729 millones de dólares en enero, un millón más (0.21 por ciento) frente a diciembre de 2008, y 197 millones más (37.03 por ciento) respecto a enero de 2008, informó hoy la Asociación de Bancos (Asbanc). 
El comportamiento creciente de los créditos al agro en los últimos años responde mayormente al dinamismo de la actividad agroexportadora, la misma que es favorecida por la apertura de nuevos mercados gracias a los acuerdos comerciales alcanzados por el país. 
Ello contrarresta en cierta medida con la menor demanda del exterior en un escenario de crisis internacional, manifestó. 
Cabe señalar que al cierre de enero de 2009, los créditos directos otorgados por los bancos privados registraron 28,788 millones de dólares.
De este total, 8,749 millones de dólares (30.39 por ciento) fueron dirigidos a personas naturales a través de préstamos hipotecarios y de consumo.
Mientras que 20,039 millones de dólares (69.61 por ciento) estuvieron destinados a empresas, mediante créditos comerciales otorgados a corporaciones, grande, mediana y pequeña empresa; y créditos a la microempresa.Temas similares: EXPORTANDO PERÚ: Agricultura (2008-2009) Créditos para la agricultura aumentaron en S/.1.000 millones en el último año La agricultura: esencial para hacer frente al cambio climático Exportaciones de sector maderero crecieron 7.73% entre enero y noviembre del 2008 Créditos para el agro crecieron más de 50% en el 2008

----------


## gpacheco

*Beneficiados son productores de algodón, maíz amarillo duro, orégano, palto y alcachofa.*  *Lima, feb. 22 (ANDINA).-* El Banco Agropecuario (Agrobanco) informó hoy que en lo que va del año 2009 ha otorgado préstamos por 9.1 millones de nuevos soles para 3 mil micro y pequeños productores de algodón, maíz amarillo duro, orégano, palto, alcachofa, palto a nivel nacional.  
Detalló que gracias a las coordinaciones realizadas con el Ministerio de Agricultura y las asociaciones de productores, se concretó el financiamiento a través de una línea revolvente hasta por 1.1 millones de soles a la Junta de Usuarios del distrito de riego Chancay Huaral para la compra de úrea a la Asociación de Productores de Arroz del Valle de Majes. 
Este financiamiento entregado por Agrobanco permitirá que esta adquisición de 1,000 toneladas de úrea beneficie a 2,000 productores de los Valles de Huaral y Chancay,  ográndose bajar los costos de producción, incrementar su productividad y su rentabilidad.  
Cabe destacar, que a finales del año pasado la Asociación de productores de arroz del Valle de Majes adquirió 12 mil 500 toneladas de úrea para la venta directa a los agricultores del país y esta entidad financiera apoyó en dicha operación.  
De otro lado, en Piura, conjuntamente con el Gobierno Regional y el Ministerio de Agricultura se viene desarrollando un programa de financiamiento de ocho millones de soles para 700 productores del programa de algodón pima, para lo cual el gobierno regional está constituyendo un fondo  de contrapartida por cuatro millones de soles.  
A la fecha, el Banco ha otorgado créditos por 1.5 millones de soles para la instalación y mantenimiento del cultivo de algodón en el Bajo Piura acorde con el fondo del Gobierno Regional de Piura que asciende a 750 mil soles.  
Una vez que el gobierno Regional aporte los 3.25 millones de soles de contra partida que faltan, Agrobanco apoyará con el financiamiento adicional de 6.5 millones de soles para productores de algodón pima.   *Agrorural*  
Además, Agrobanco anunció el otorgamiento de créditos hasta por un monto de 3.5 millones de soles para la siembra de 1,000 hectáreas de maíz amarillo duro, distribuidos a lo largo de Piura, Lambayeque, La Libertad, Lima Norte e Ica que beneficiará a un promedio de 300 productores.  
Mencionó que conjuntamente con el Ministerio de Agricultura, la empresa privada y la Asociación nacional de productores de maíz y sorgo vienen desarrollando este Programa bajo el enfoque de cadena productiva, que consiste en un trabajo unido y coordinado. 
Ello se realiza con los productores, proveedores de bienes y servicios y compradores del producto, en este caso molinos de alimentos balanceados avícolas y porcícolas, además se les apoyará con Asistencia Técnica para obtener un mayor rendimiento del cultivo y mejores precios para este producto.  
En el marco de esta operación crediticia en los primeros días de marzo se iniciará la instalación de 400 hectáreas en el Valle de Chicama en Trujillo.  
Agrobanco informó también que en coordinación con Agrorural del Ministerio de Agricultura viene ejecutando un programa de financiamiento para 800 micro y pequeños productores de la zona alto andina de la sierra y la selva de nuestro país que conducen cultivos rentables y sostenibles económicamente como orégano, palto, alcachofa y tara.  
Para este programa se han aprobado hasta la fecha, créditos hasta por un monto de tres millones de soles esperando que en las próximas semanas se aprueben más operaciones.  
Los productores beneficiados a quienes se les financiará hasta 800 hectáreas de cultivos son de Arequipa, Tacna, Moquegua, Ayacucho, Cusco, Huancavelica, Andahuaylas, Cajamarca y Huancabamba, entre otros.

----------

